# Swipe



## kirksl

Can someone please help me. I would like to know how to say "Swipe enable" in Korean. For example I have a button on my phone. When it is turned on, I can swipe my finger on the screen to do something. When it is turned off I cannot.




Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kross

kirksl said:


> I would like to know how to say "Swipe enable" in Korean.


 After briefly Googliing the word swipe on the web, I saw that many just tend to use swipe or 스왑 as prounced in English. So I think you can say 스왑 활성화 상태 for the expression. But there might be some other expressions for it, too.


----------



## Aidensuh

"옆으로 밀어서 해제 가능" I would probably translate this way.


----------



## kirksl

Would the suggestions on Microsoft's Language Portal work?
http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=swipe&langID=ko-kr
http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=enable&langID=ko-kr


----------



## Kross

kirksl said:


> Would the suggestions on Microsoft's Language Portal work?


 I think so. They are one of few giant software companies in the world. So once they start to use/translate a Tech word in a certain way, it becomes the global standard.


----------



## kirksl

True.  There's a lot of options to pick from on those links and order to put the words in.  What do you think would be the best options to mean "Swipe enable"?

I thought this might be good, but i'm not sure if the context is right or if the order of the words is correct:
살짝 밀기 사용하다


----------



## Kross

kirksl said:


> When it is turned on, I can swipe my finger on the screen to do something.


 To make the translation smoothly fit into this example, you need to change the ending part of the translation. I'd say, "버튼이 활성화 상태면(When it is turned on), 화면에(on the screen) 손가락을(my finger) 대고 살짝 밀기를(swipe) 할 수 있습니다.(can)"


----------



## kirksl

Thanks Kross.

Is there a shorter way to say it?  It's text that has to go on a button and the button is pretty small.  Earlier, your suggestion 스왑 활성화 상태 would be a good length for the button.


----------



## Kross

kirksl said:


> Is there a shorter way to say it?


 My attempts would be the following:
살짝 밀기 온(on)
살짝 밀기 활성화(activated)
살짝 말기 사용가능(enabled)

스왑 온
스왑 활성화
스왑 사용가능


----------



## dbwhddn10

i am korean 

i think "swipe 활성화" is good tranlation and natural


----------



## kirksl

Are both of these really just the same thing?


swipe 활성화
스왑 활성화


----------



## dbwhddn10

스와이프 = swipe
스왑 = swap

quotation in apple web ( https://www.apple.com/kr/iphone-6/tips/)
"*스와이프*로 탐색하기 화면을 왼쪽에서 오른쪽으로 *스와이프*하면 뒤로 이동하고, 오른쪽에서 왼쪽으로* 스와이프*하면 앞으로 이동합니다. 이 동작은 Safari, Mail, '메시지'를 비롯해 여러 앱에서 동일하게 쓰입니다."


----------



## kirksl

Would this combination work then?
스와이프 활성화


----------



## dbwhddn10

swipe enable = 스와이프 활성화


----------



## kirksl

Thanks for the help.  I just wanted to make sure that 스와이프 활성화 sounds good and would be understood in Korean.


----------

